# [PORTAGE] No puedo sincronizar via emerge --sync[solucionad]

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, bueno les comento que tengo este problemita desde hace más de una semana, cuando al realizar el ya acostumbrado emerge --sync semanal en mi computadora de escritorio tuve problemas de inestabilidad con la red, sin embargo logré concretar una sincronización de repositorios exitosa, como a los 2 días quise hacer lo mismo con mi laptop y obtuve la siguiente salida:

```
senso-laptop senso # emerge --sync

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://209.177.148.226/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 1 of 12 with rsync://81.91.253.252/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 2 of 12 with rsync://176.28.50.119/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 3 of 12 with rsync://91.186.30.235/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 4 of 12 with rsync://209.177.145.234/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 5 of 12 with rsync://88.198.51.10/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 6 of 12 with rsync://140.211.166.189/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

timed out

rsync error: received SIGINT, SIGTERM, or SIGHUP (code 20) at rsync.c(549) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 7 of 12 with rsync://[2a01:4f8:131:13c2:6e62:6dff:fe76:2d5a]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2a01:4f8:131:13c2:6e62:6dff:fe76:2d5a (2a01:4f8:131:13c2:6e62:6dff:fe76:2d5a): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 8 of 12 with rsync://[2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1 (2a01:488:67:1000:b01c:3277:0:1): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 9 of 12 with rsync://[2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064 (2607:f740:0:29:230:48ff:fef8:a064): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 10 of 12 with rsync://[2607:f740:f::f82]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2607:f740:f::f82 (2607:f740:f::f82): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 11 of 12 with rsync://[2a01:90:200:10::1a]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2a01:90:200:10::1a (2a01:90:200:10::1a): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

>>> Starting retry 12 of 12 with rsync://[2001:470:ea4a:1:225:90ff:fe02:16e5]/gentoo-portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync: failed to connect to 2001:470:ea4a:1:225:90ff:fe02:16e5 (2001:470:ea4a:1:225:90ff:fe02:16e5): Network is unreachable (101)

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(122) [Receiver=3.0.9]

>>> Retrying...

!!! Exhausted addresses for rsync.gentoo.org

```

Me parecio raro, así que intenté actualizar mi desktop, y obtuve el mismo problema.

Cambie en make.conf la variable SYNC y obtuve el mismo resultado, así que busqué en el foro y encontré el siguiente topic: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-934910-highlight-emerge+sync.html y probé utilizar otro server de la lista de mirrors oficiales http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors-rsync.xml utilizando telnet.

```
senso@senso-laptop ~ $ telnet rsync27.us.gentoo.org 873

Trying 209.221.142.124...

Trying 2001:5d8:11::13...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable

```

no tengo idea de que pueda pasar, he probado con varios servers pero la única forma en que puedo sincronizar portage es via emerge-webrsync  :Sad:  .

Desde ya agradezco la ayuda que puedan brindarme para solucionar este problema   :Very Happy:  .Last edited by miguel_senso on Wed Dec 12, 2012 2:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Trying 209.221.142.124...
> 
> Trying 2001:5d8:11::13...
> 
> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Network is unreachable 

 

No parece cosa de portage, no será que tienes caida la red.

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola esteban_conde, la verdad no se si era cuestión de la red, porque utilizando precisamente esa red es como cree el post  y lograba entrar a correos y navegar tranquilamente, lo único que no podía hacer era sincronizar repositorios  :Rolling Eyes:  . 

Lo curioso es que hoy al intentar conectarme nuevamente logré hacerlo exitosamente.

```
senso-laptop senso # telnet rsync5.us.gentoo.org 873

Trying 129.21.171.98...

Connected to rsync5.us.gentoo.org.

Escape character is '^]'.

@RSYNCD: 30.0

##########################################################

  Rochester Institute of Technology - Research Computing

          o8o      .                       .o8              

          `"'    .o8                      "888              

oooo d8b oooo  .o888oo      .ooooo.   .oooo888  oooo  oooo  

`888""8P `888    888       d88' `88b d88' `888  `888  `888  

 888      888    888       888ooo888 888   888   888   888  

 888      888    888 . .o. 888    .o 888   888   888   888  

d888b    o888o   "888" Y8P `Y8bod8P' `Y8bod88P"  `V88V"V8P' 

                                                            

Welcome to the RIT mirrors server located in Rochester, NY

      This mirror is sponsored by Research Computing

                  http://www.rc.rit.edu/

Administrator contact: mirrors@rit.edu

Machine name: mirrors.rit.edu

##########################################################

^C

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

Supongo que era algún problema con mi conexión, de todas formas gracias por  su apoyo  y perdón por las molestias  :Very Happy:  .

----------

